# Water Pump/Timing Chain Housing repair?



## Donny Nelms (Sep 30, 2017)

We have a Pontiac 350 from a 1974 car in our 1967 Le mans. When the car was parked 20+ years ago it had cooling issues and ran hot. My Father-in-law built the car for my wife when she was in high school. They ran the car for about 5 years before it overheated and burped water. Recently we started working on the car and decided to pull off the water pump. 3 of the bolts broke off that held the pump to Housing. We have tried to use a Easy-out type screw extractors , sprayed them down with several types of Liquid wrench as well as adding heat to the broken bolts to try and break them free. we managed to get one out but it damaged the ear on the housing. It has2 more we are afraid to try and get out. The Housing i believe is cast aluminum. 

Is there a way to repair these holes if we screw up the remaining 2 holes or just try to find a new Housing. We would like to get the car in driving shape and possibly do a rebuild and few years down the road. The car needs floor pan work before it can be seriously driven but can be easily moved by driving it.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Helicoil?

Have you tried drilling them out?


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

New timing covers are available. Don't know of the quality of any of 'em. Some come with new tubes & a divider plate, some don't.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TIMING...d=162099271618&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...r0Eoj_tvqXu1--5aenuJBYj7km-_IvUhoCb2gQAvD_BwE

http://www.krepower.com/Pontiac Timing Covers.htm

https://butlerperformance.com/i-244...55-1969-79-aau-n538.html?ref=category:1234742

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-Pr...ash=item2cb19fa4f3:g:~XwAAOSwc6pZ51L3&vxp=mtr

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/pio-500-455


Can also probably buy a good used cover, on one of the Pontiac forums.


----------

